# unusual pumpkin



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

A slightly different pumpkin carving approach ...


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

thats a strange one....


----------



## REL (Oct 14, 2006)

I can picture a giant rat head on a PumpkinRot.


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2012)

That's actually kind of creepy.


----------



## foxfish (Sep 9, 2011)

Ha Ha yeah I got second prize in a local competition & the head was displayed in a shop window in town for a few days!


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Pretty neat, might have to try my hand at it.
Well done.


----------



## Shaney G (Sep 23, 2013)

That's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing! I'm always on the lookout for new pumpkin carving ideas.


----------

